# C&C 4: Spielt niemand die Beta?



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Februar 2010)

Wäre ja schon komisch, wenn GAR niemand die Beta spielt. Trotz aller Kritik.

Falls doch jemand am Start ist, wären Screenshots, Erfahrungsberichte und Meinungen hier sicherlich gerne gesehen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2010)

Ist das ne open-Beta?


----------



## MadDoc (1. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wäre ja schon komisch, wenn GAR niemand die Beta spielt. Trotz aller Kritik.
> 
> Falls doch jemand am Start ist, wären Screenshots, Erfahrungsberichte und Meinungen hier sicherlich gerne gesehen.



*Meinung:*
Die Beta ist ganz in Ordnung. Hab zwar ein paar Probleme diese zu starten aber allgemein läuft die dann doch gut. Ein bisschen verwirrend ist es das man nun keine Gebäude mehr bauen braucht / kann. War immerhin einer der Sachen warum ich es immer wieder gerne gespielt habe. Das die Einheitenzahl begrenzt ist ist auch eigentlich schwachsinn, hilft aber das man Einheitenspammern das Handwerk legt 

Hmm, Screenshots... Mal schauen ob ich welche hätte 



> Ist das ne open-Beta?


Da hamma ja wen vergessen (): Ja, Das ist ne Open Beta


----------



## midnight (1. Februar 2010)

Erstmal nen Key bekommen, mal gucken ob es heute Abend welche gibt. Interessieren würds mich ja schon, mal sehen was kommt.

so far


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wäre ja schon komisch, wenn GAR niemand die Beta spielt. Trotz aller Kritik.
> 
> Falls doch jemand am Start ist, wären Screenshots, Erfahrungsberichte und Meinungen hier sicherlich gerne gesehen.




Bei meinem begrenztem UMTS Volumen überlege ich es mir 2 mal was ich runter lade und nach dem Comments in der News Meldung, neeee


----------



## MadDoc (1. Februar 2010)

Nja, Mann muss sich schon sehr an das neue Gameplay gewöhnen. Das es keine Ress und Gebäude mehr gibt wurde aber schon öfters gesagt


----------



## Menthe (1. Februar 2010)

Ja ich hab sie auch mal ausprobiert, ist schon ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Und irgendwie kams mir so vor als bräuchte man keine Ressourcen.


----------



## Malkav85 (1. Februar 2010)

Ich bin dabei mir einen Key zu besorgen  Mal sehen ob es klappt, dann gibts auch nen Bericht und Shots ^^


----------



## Timmynator (2. Februar 2010)

Hier mein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht zur Beta von C&C4: 

Nachdem man den Key erhalten hat, gilt es, zunächst den ca. 1,5Gb großen Installer herunterzuladen. Nach der Installation kann man die Beta starten, hierfür ist eine (schnelle) Internetverbindung erforderlich. Man wird aufgefordert sich mit seinem (ggf. vorher zu erstellenden) EA-Account einzuloggen, woraufhin man ins Hauptmenü gelangt, das mit einem kleinen Filmchen hinterlegt ist, welches einen Teil der Weltkugel und Raumschiffe mit den aus C&C3 bekannten Drop-Pods zeigt. Das Hauptmenü macht einen ziemlich vollständigen Eindruck, so sind Buttons für das Beginnen eines Spiels, die Einstellungen für Grafik, Sound und Sonstiges etc. ähnlich gehalten wie in Tiberian War. 
Die Beta ist auf Multiplayer-Spiele des Domination-Modus beschränkt, welche zudem einem Zeitlimit von jeweils 60 Minuten unterliegen. In diesem Modus geht es darum, auf den in der Beta verfügbaren vier Karten jeweils mehr TCN-Knoten ("Tiberium Control Network", eine Entwicklung im C&C-Universum, die durch den Storyteil des Spiels weiter erklärt werden soll) als die gegnerische Fraktion unter seine Kontrolle zu bringen und dadurch als erster die zum Sieg erforderlichen 2500 Punkte zu sammeln. Diese werden von Null hochgezählt; die Geschwindigkeit ist dabei davon abhängig, wie viele TCN-Knoten im Besitz der eigenen Fraktion sind. In diesen Spielen sind maximal 10 Spieler (5 gegen 5) vertreten, dies kann jedoch nach unten angepasst werden. 
Neben den TCN-Knoten, die spielentscheidend sind, kann man andere Gebäude wie Artillerie-Geschütze, FlaRak-Stellungen und Mutantengebäude auf den Karten einnehmen. Für das Einnehmen eines Gebäudes ist jedoch nun kein Ingenieur mehr erforderlich, viel mehr reicht die Anwesenheit eines eigenen oder verbündeten Verbandes in einem bestimmten Areal rund um das einzunehmende Gebäude. 
So weit, so gut, fühlt es sich doch wie ein vertrautes Command&Conquer-Spiel an. Dieser Eindruck wird jedoch im ersten Spiel jäh zerschlagen: Das Interface befindet sich nun am unteren Rand des Bildschirms, wie man es von Echtzeitstrategie wie z.B. Age of Empires kennt. Dort befindet sich neben der Minimap links eine Übersicht über die gerade angewählte Einheit in der Mitte und am rechten Rand ein Schnellzugriff auf die verfügbaren Funktionen der eigenen Kommandozentrale. Jede Fraktion erhält eine Spawn-Zone und vor Spielbeginn 10 Sekunden Zeit, um sich eine der 3 Klassen (Offensiv, Defensiv, Unterstützung) pro Fraktion auszusuchen. Diese Klassen kann man im weiteren Verlauf (fast) beliebig der Spielsituation anpassen, d.h. zwischendurch die Klasse wechseln. Damit ist jedoch der Verlust der bisher produzierten Einheiten verloren. Auch ist bei Verlust des eigenen Crawlers das Spiel nicht verloren, man kann sich nach einer kurzen Wartezeit seine Klasse erneut aussuchen und mit einem neuen Crawler (bis zu 20 Mal) wieder ins Geschehen eingreifen. Bei Spielbeginn erhält man so den jeweils unterschiedlich gestalteten Crawler der gewählten Klasse, der den Bauhof und sämtliche anderen traditionell bekannten Gebäude (von wenigen Unterstützungs- bzw. Verteidigungsbauten wie Bunker, Kanonen, Raketentürmen abgesehen) ersetzt. Der erste zu verwindende Schock besteht also darin, dass der Bauhof nun primär mobil ist. Zur Produktion von Einheiten muss dieser jedoch entpackt werden. Nun rollen bis zu 5 "auf Vorrat", d.h. während der mobilen Phase in Auftrag gegebene Einheiten auf Anhieb aus dem Bauhof, weitere Einheiten unterliegen unterschiedlichen Produktionszeiten. 
Die Anzahl der verfügbaren Einheiten unterliegt dabei einem Begrenzung durch die verfügbaren Command Points, die pro Fraktion und Match bei insgesamt 250 liegen. Diese werden auf die teilnehmenden Spieler verteilt, wobei die Anzahl der Spieler auch die Baugeschwindigkeit beeinflusst (als einziger Spieler gegen 5 weitere verfügt man somit über 250 Command Points und sehr schnelle Produktion, während bei einem 5 gegen 5 Match jeder 50 Punkte erhält und die Baugeschwindigkeit dementsprechend verringert ist). Verschiedene Einheitentypen beanspruchen dabei eine verschiedene Anzahl an verfügbaren Command Points. In den Command Points besteht der zweite Schock, den C&C-Veteranen hinter sich bringen müssen: Es gibt kein Tiberium mehr, das abgebaut werden muss, um damit Credits zu erwirtschaften. Zwar gibt es sogenannte "Tiberium Drops", die an bestimmten Stellen der Karte in regelmäßigen Abständen grüne oder blaue Kristalle abwerfen. Die Bedeutung dieser Punkte soll ebenfalls in der Story weiter erläutert werden. 
Je nach gewähltem Crawler der jeweiligen Fraktion stehen dem Spieler unterschiedliche Einheiten und Fähigkeiten zur Verfügung. Diese sind dabei eine Mischung aus altbekannten (so z.B. der Titan und Bulldog auf Seiten der GDI sowie Specter-Artillerie und Buggy auf Seiten von NOD) und neuen Einheiten, die abermals in 3 "Tiers" aufgeteilt sind. Diese Tiers werden nun nicht mehr über Tech-Gebäude erforscht, sondern durch die Verteilung von Upgrade-Punkten. Dabei kostet Tier 2 momentan fünf und Tier 3 sieben dieser Punkte. Diese erhält man, indem man die o.g. Tiberiumkristalle mit einer Einheit einsammelt und in die/eine eigene Spawn-Zone bringt. Tier 2 und Tier 3 erhöhen weiterhin die maximal verügbaren Command Points, da die dort verfügbaren Einheiten mehr kosten als die Einheiten in Tier 1. Upgrade-Punkte kann man weiterhin verwenden, um traditionelle Upgrades zu erforschen, die Einheiten z.B. eine höhere Geschwindigkeit oder stärkere Feuerkraft verleihen. 
Einheiten können wie bisher verschiedene Veteranen-Stati erreichen, wodurch sich Feuerkraft und Geschwindigkeit verändern. Bei Verlust einer solchen Einheit ist deren Status jedoch nur halb verloren, da die Einheit eine Kiste hinterlässt, die von anderen Einheiten aufgenommen werden kann. Diese Kisten kommen in zwei Varianten: eine grüne Kiste wertet dabei den Status einer Einheit um eine Stufe nach oben auf, während eine blaue Kiste ein Upgrade verheißt, das z.B. dem Titan eine zweite Railgun und erhöhte Feuerkraft zugute kommen lässt.
Die Unterstützer-Klasse erhält weiterhin diverse Fähigkeiten, die mit maximal 50 Support-Points aktiviert werden, welche man durch aktives Eingreifen ins Kampfgeschehen erhält. Zu diesen Fähigkeiten zählt beispielsweise das zeitweise Schwächen feindlicher oder die Reparatur verbündeter Einheiten. Auch offensive Fähigkeiten gesellen sich dazu, so kann man an einer beliebigen Stelle Bohrer aus dem Boden schiessen lassen, um feindliche Einheiten zu schädigen. 
Eine weitere Neuerung ist das 20-stufige Rang-System. In seinen Kämpfen erhält man Erfahrungspunkte, die sich in ansteigenden Rängen niederschlagen. Mit steigendem Rang erhält man Zugriff auf immer neue Einheiten und Fähigkeiten des Arsenals, so sind Tier 2 und 3 erst ab bestimmten Rängen verfügbar. Das sorgt für Motivation, jedoch ist zumindest in der Beta das Erreichen des höchsten Ranges einer Fraktion in zwei Tagen ohne Weiteres möglich. 

Abschließend eine Anmerkung zu den Systemvoraussetzungen. EA empfiehlt ein wie nachstehend konfiguriertes System:

   · OS: Windows XP, Windows Vista

   · CPU: Any Intel Core Duo machine, 
   AMD Athlon 3500+ oder höher

   · RAM: 2 GB

   · Disk Drive: 8X oder schneller

   · Hard Drive: mindestens 10 GB freier Speicherplatz

   · Video: Video: DirectX 9.0c kompatible Grafikkarte mit 256 MB und
  Shader Model 3.0 support.(NVIDIA GeForce 8800 oder besser, 
   ATI Radeon HD 3850 oder höher)


   · Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card

   · Multiplayer: 2 to 10 players, Netzwerk- oder Internetverbindung
     benötigt(Kabel/DSL oder schneller)

   · Eine Internetverbindung ist während des Spiels erforderlich


Ein kleiner Lichtblick in Hinsicht auf die Systemvoraussetzungen: 
Das Spiel läuft (zugegebenermaßen auf minimalen Einstellungen, 1024x768 ohne AA) bei mir auf einem 1,73 GHz Centrino M mit 2 GB RAM und einer Radeon Mobility X700 (maximal Shader 2.0 fähig) ohne Probleme. Zumindest für den Multiplayer sollte demnach ein wenig Platz nach unten sein, wie es im Single-Player später aussieht ist schwer abzuschätzen. 


*Screenshots und Videos sind leider aufgrund eines zu akzeptierenden NDA nicht möglich.*Es gibt jedoch diverse Bilder und kurze Videos zu den Einheiten auf der offiziellen Website von Command&Conquer.


----------



## midnight (2. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab die Beta auch mal installiert. Hab auf die schnelle ein Gefecht gespielt und auch gleich verloren, einfach weil ich nicht genau wusste was ich nun tun sollte. Alles in allem sieht es nach einem interessanten Spiel aus, aber irgendwie fehlt mir das "richtige" CnC-Feeling.
Ich werd erstmal ein wenig spielen und gucken wie es sich so spielt, mal sehen.

so far


----------



## -NTB- (2. Februar 2010)

Nö spiele ich nicht....


----------



## Agr9550 (2. Februar 2010)

ich schreib nachhernen kollege an der zockt gerade die beta 
der kann sicher paar screens rensetzen und ne meinung dazuabgeben

ich kann leider im moment ned zocken da ich nur mit nem 600mhz intel 1kerner unterwegs bin 
ich denk aber das ich morgen/übermorgen mal paar screens hochladen kann (sys: i5 750 und ner ati 5870 also wird die auflösung sicher anschaubar sein,bin selber gespannt wie der 4teil aussieht)


----------



## Timmynator (2. Februar 2010)

Das mit den Screenshots würde ich sein lassen, EA hat im Beta-Forum einen (noch freundlichen) Aufruf hinterlassen, keine Bilder oder Videos zu veröffentlichen. Und an einer Abmahnung ist der Forenbetreiber sicherlich nicht interessiert.


----------



## riedochs (2. Februar 2010)

Ich weigere mich. Ist eh kein C&C mehr was EA da verbraten hat. Obwohl nur um Bilder und Videos zu verbreiten wäre es mir das schon wert, damit jeder sieht was für einen Rotz da EA verbrochen hat


----------



## midnight (2. Februar 2010)

Also bisher siets für mich ein wenig wie World in Conflinct + RPG + Tiberium-Szenario aus. Wie gesagt, mal sehen was sie draus machen.

so far


----------



## djfussel (3. Februar 2010)

Dieses C & C ist ein billiger versuch Wold in Conflict osder Suprem Commander nachzumachen. Der Basenbau und das Tiberium sammeln waren immer Bestandteile in C & C. Sowas einfach herauszunehmen find ich schon arg dreist. Naja wenigstens kann EA Starcraft nicht noch versauen. Wenigstens zeigt Blizzard mit Star Craft wie man ein gutes Strategie Spiel mit Basenbau und Ressurcen Abbau macht.


Ich werde das C &C  so nicht kaufen.


----------



## DrSin (3. Februar 2010)

Hab bis jetzt keinen key bekommen.
Werde es nur spielen um zu wissen wie es die story zu ende gehen lässt :


----------



## nulchking (3. Februar 2010)

Grässlich, was anderes gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht zu sagen.
Habe mal wieder C&C auf der PS One gezockt und es hat derbe fun gemacht, doch das erinnert mich in keinster Weise mehr daran.
Werde mir das Spiel auf keinen fall holen, EA hat C&C so langsam tot gemacht...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Februar 2010)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Das mit den Screenshots würde ich sein lassen, EA hat im Beta-Forum einen (noch freundlichen) Aufruf hinterlassen, keine Bilder oder Videos zu veröffentlichen. Und an einer Abmahnung ist der Forenbetreiber sicherlich nicht interessiert.



Komischerweise dürfen Redakteure Bilder veröffentlichen.


----------



## midnight (3. Februar 2010)

Interessant find ich ja, das es eine Open-Beta ist. Sobald man aber ein Spiel startet steht oben rechs "Closed Beta". Sehr seltsam.

so far


----------



## Timmynator (3. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Komischerweise dürfen Redakteure Bilder veröffentlichen.



Wahrscheinlich gilt für die eine andere Regelung. Nachstehend der meine Äusserungen begründende Auszug aus dem Beta Forum.



			
				EA_Apoc schrieb:
			
		

> Subject: NEW NDA Policy - please read
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> ...


----------



## multimolti (9. Februar 2010)

Ich hab nen Beta-Key, allerdings kommt sobald ich mich einloggen will, dass meine Internetverbindung kaputt ist -.-
Anscheinend haben die grade Serverprobleme, oder geht das niemand anderem so?


----------



## multimolti (9. Februar 2010)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich gilt für die eine andere Regelung. Nachstehend der meine Äusserungen begründende Auszug aus dem Beta Forum.



D.h. ich darf auch in den Screenshot-Thread keine Bilder hochladen? =(


----------



## Timmynator (9. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher welchen Screenshot-Thread du meinst, aber wenn es einer außerhalb des Beta-Forums ist, verbietet das NDA dir das. 
Auch wenn die Frage ist, wie das seitens EA nachgehalten wird, gibt das im Zweifelsfall nur Ärger. Ich würde es also sein lassen; technisch gesehen wäre es ein Vertragsbruch.


----------



## riedochs (9. Februar 2010)

Die Eula ist in englisch, die brauch uns nicht zu interessieren. Von daher ist mir das mit Videos und Screenshots vollkommen egal.


----------



## Timmynator (10. Februar 2010)

Wenn du dir das Vorwort der EULA sowie Punkt 13 der selbigen durchliest, wirst du herausfinden, dass du a) durch die Installation und Nutzung an die weiteren Bedingungen gebunden bist und dass b) der Rechtsstand Kalifornien, Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika ist, wo EA seinen Hauptgeschäftssitz hat. 

Hier die entsprechenden Auszüge:

By installing or using the Software, you consent to be bound by this License.  If you do not agree to the terms of this License, then do not install or use the Software. Section 3 below describes the data EA may use to provide services and support to you in connection with the Software.  If you do not agree to this use of data, do not install or use the Software. IF YOU INSTALL the Software, the terms and conditions of this License are fully accepted by you. 

13.  Governing Law. This License shall be governed by and construed (without regard to conflicts or choice of law principles) under the laws of the State of California as applied to agreements entered into and to be performed entirely in California between California residents. Unless expressly waived by EA in writing for the particular instance or contrary to local law, the sole and exclusive jurisdiction and venue for actions related to the subject matter hereof shall be the California state and federal courts having within their jurisdiction the location of EA’s principal corporate place of business.  Both parties consent to the jurisdiction of such courts and agree that process may be served in the manner provided herein for giving of notices or otherwise as allowed by California or federal law. 

Mit deiner Begründung müsste man in jedwedem Ausland zB für nichts bezahlen, da der Vertrag nicht in deiner Muttersprache zustande gekommen ist. Viel Spass mit der Begründung beim Richter.  

ps: Inwiefern EA Verstöße gegen die Beta-Richtlinien außerhalb der USA verfolgt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Trotzdem ist die Rechtslage eindeutig.


----------



## riedochs (10. Februar 2010)

Da gibt es Urteile dazu. Die EULA muss in der Landssprache sein, da man nicht erwarten kann das jemand die richtig übersetzt. Selbst Handbücher die es nur in Englisch gibt sind in D ein Produktmangel. Ich hoffe nur dass das Deinstallieren schneller geht als das installieren. Hab den Krampf gestern angespielt. Das alles, nur kein C&C mit einer miesen Grafik.


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Februar 2010)

Also nachdem ich mir die Screens angeschaut und einige Kommentare gelesen habe, werde ich erst gar nicht die Beta laden, geschweige denn Spielen.

Sehr schade, das C&C immer schlechter wird


----------



## Timmynator (10. Februar 2010)

@MalkavianChild:

Ich würde es trotzdem ausprobieren. Es sind zwar noch einige Ungereimtheiten im Spiel (Stichwort Healer Spam), aber wenn man den ersten Schock überwunden und sich etwas eingespielt hat, macht es doch ziemlichen Spaß. Auch wenn mir persönlich das Design einiger Einheiten nicht zusagt. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die Beta weiterhin nur auf einen (Multiplayer-)Spielmodus beschränkt ist.


----------



## Agr9550 (10. Februar 2010)

djfussel schrieb:


> Dieses C & C ist ein billiger versuch Wold in Conflict osder Suprem Commander nachzumachen. Der Basenbau und das Tiberium sammeln waren immer Bestandteile in C & C. Sowas einfach herauszunehmen find ich schon arg dreist. Naja wenigstens kann EA Starcraft nicht noch versauen. Wenigstens zeigt Blizzard mit Star Craft wie man ein gutes Strategie Spiel mit Basenbau und Ressurcen Abbau macht.
> 
> 
> Ich werde das C &C so nicht kaufen.


 
!!!!

habs nun auch bissle angezogt inzwischen machts sogar spass sobald man sich geskillt hat,weil dann die truppen bissle dampf unterm hintern haben

aber der nichtvorhande basisaufbau und das man technologie sich ergattern musst statt wie in den anderen teilen KAUFEN versaut das spiel extremst in mein augen

vorallem spielt man nen 5on5 fehlen einem die rohstoffe um überhaupt sein level hochgenug zupuhsen  das man nen taktischen vorteil HÄTTE oder die runde ist zuschnell vorbei um überhaupt seine fähigkeiten zunützen, eben so gehen mir 2 weitere sachen extrem auf die nudel 1. diese ign. taktik (einige übertreiben es EXTREMST) und das 2 sind VENOMgleiter 

man hat echt das gefühl das solche jungs nix können ausser spamen und nur deshalb siege ergattern 

über die grafik muss man nix sagen ich war noch nie ein fan von dieser rpg kacka deshalb hab ich auch nie red alert 3 fertig gezockt ich habs zwar habs aber ansich nur 2-3mal online mit nem kollegen gezockt d

tib. wars kanes rache sah so "mega" aus mit den effekten vorallem auf egale egde im CC etc und nu so nen kack ....sry für den kraftausdruck aber sowas nervt echt brutalst 


aber eins muss ich EA lassen,denn 1 pukt haben die seit generals nicht gefixt

daten a syncron (its not a bug its a feature)


----------



## Timmynator (10. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht genau, was du mit Rohstoffen bei 5v5 meinst, aber die Command Points reichen für eine ordentliche (Tier I) Streitmacht erstmal aus. Und die Punkte, die man für Tier II/III bzw. das Aufrüsten von Einheiten braucht erhält man darüber, dass man Tiberium-Kristalle in die eigene Spawn Zone bringt, dafür reicht eine Einheit aus. Man muss eben nicht nur die TCN Punkte erobern und halten, sondern nebenbei auch schauen, dass man Tiberium einsammelt. Davon abgesehen ist es egal, welcher Spieler aus dem eigenen Team einen Kristall in die Zone bringt, jeder Spieler bekommt diese Punkte in entsprechender Höhe zugeschrieben. 

Gegen Healer-Spam kommt man nur an, wenn man es mit einem Gegner zu tun hat, weil dessen kampffähige Einheiten dann weniger sind. Healer killen und dann den Rest zerlegen. Ab einem Gegner der mit seinen Healern die komplette Armee eines zweiten heilt, hat man aber wirklich kaum noch eine Chance. 

Und gegen Venoms helfen Raketeneinheiten gut, da diese auch Splash-Damage austeilen, also den meist entstehenden Pulk von Venoms schädigen und nicht nur eine Einheit. 

Die Grafik ist ganz nett, aber ich stimme dir zu, dass mMn die von Tib Wars / KW besser war.


----------



## multimolti (10. Februar 2010)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher welchen Screenshot-Thread du meinst, aber wenn es einer außerhalb des Beta-Forums ist, verbietet das NDA dir das.
> Auch wenn die Frage ist, wie das seitens EA nachgehalten wird, gibt das im Zweifelsfall nur Ärger. Ich würde es also sein lassen; technisch gesehen wäre es ein Vertragsbruch.



Den hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-198.html#post1526678
Und der ist eindeutig außerhalb des Beta-Forums.


----------



## olol (10. Februar 2010)

habe es auch gespielt, mir haben bisher alle teile von c&c gefallen ausser red alert 3.
leider ist die grafik jezt auch in so einem comic look wie bei red alert 3 ,was ich schlimm finde.

 c&c3 war da echt am besten, besser als red alert 3 ist es auf jedenfall. aber c&c 3 find ich von den neuen teile doch eindeutig am besten.

finde es dumm dass der basenbau ganz abgeschafft worden ist hätte doch gereicht wenn man diesen spiel modus zusätzlich zum standard basenbau angeboten hätte naja vlt. kommt da noch was


----------



## Timmynator (10. Februar 2010)

Aber Basenbau hätte dann kaum noch in die Storyline gepasst. C&C4 dreht sich ja um das Tiberium Control Network, und laut Story wurden die Crawler entwickelt um das ausgedehnte Netzwerk besser und effizienter gegen Übergriffe abtrünniger (Nod-)Gruppen zu schützen. 
Und trotz fehlendem Basenbau nutzen viele Spieler ihre Crawler weiterhin wie eine Basis, die meist neben den Nodes aufgeschlagen und bei Defense-Spielern mit Raketentürmen, Kanonen, Lasern etc geschützt wird.


----------



## olol (10. Februar 2010)

naja mir is die story ehrlichgesagt egal xD ich spiel da eh nur multi

hätten sie einfach c&c3 hergenommen die grafik etwas verbessert neue einheiten geadded evtl. ne neue race und den modus zusätzlich zum normalen gemacht und alle wäre zufrieden gewesen...


----------



## multimolti (10. Februar 2010)

olol schrieb:


> habe es auch gespielt, mir haben bisher alle teile von c&c gefallen ausser red alert 3.
> leider ist die grafik jezt auch in so einem comic look wie bei red alert 3 ,was ich schlimm finde.
> 
> c&c3 war da echt am besten, besser als red alert 3 ist es auf jedenfall. aber c&c 3 find ich von den neuen teile doch eindeutig am besten.
> ...



Woa, da können unsere Meinungen wohl nicht weiter auseinander liegen 
Ich fand alle Tiberium C&Cs bisher richtig schlecht, Red Alert 2 war richtig geil, aber funktioniert heute nicht mehr im Multiplayer, und Red Alert 3 ist auch richtig geil. Und meiner Meinung nach war C&C3 (Tiberium) sogar das schlechteste von allen 

Dem Rest stimme ich aber zu, Basen wären was nettes. Habe vorhin einmal gespielt und natürlich verkackt, aber das Spielprinzip an sich finde ich jetzt auch nicht so super... naja, mal sehen was noch kommt.


----------



## mayo (10. Februar 2010)

Ich hab die Beta auch mal angespielt...

Es ist definitiv das absolut schlechteste und hässlichste C&C das ich je gespielt habe! Und ich hab alle Teile gespielt. 

TiberiumWars war ein sehr guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Mit RedAlert3 war es genau das Gegenteil. So eine hässliche Kinder-Bonbon Grafik! Das war schon fast eine Beleidigung für die heutige Zeit.

Und jetzt C&C 4!
Wieder diese Kinder-Bonbon-Plastik Grafik. Ich kann wirklich nicht nachvollziehen wie man sowas designen kann. Da ist Hello Kitty auf dem Nitendo Ds schöner. 

Die Kamera lässt noch weniger Zoomstufen zu als schon in TiberiumWars. Grotige Animation, hässliche Einheiten. Es sieht wie ein verbasteltes RedAlert2 aus, welches dagegen ein Schmuckstück ist.

Allerdings hat das Spielprinzip einen neuen Weg eingeschlagen. Geht jetzt sehr in die Richtung von CoH und DoW2. Natürlich immer noch mit Basenbau. Der Kampf geht jetzt aber viel schneller richtig zur Sache weil man die Vp´s kontrollieren muss usw. Das ist ein neuer Ansatz im C&C Universum. Aber halt nichts neues mehr.

Die Steuerung ist auch wieder ein riesen Rückschritt. Wie eigentlich alles seit RedAlert3!

Das ist ein C&C das ich nichtmal geschenkt nehmen würde.


----------



## Xel'Naga (11. Februar 2010)

Mein erster und letzter Titel von der Comman&Conquer reihe ist Tiberium Wars.
Nicht falsch verstehen, Tiberium Wars habe ich geliebt aber die danach kommenden Spiele waren ein grauenhafter Rückschritt.
Ich habe mich tierisch auf die folgenden Titel gefreut, leider umsonst.
Ist schon irgendwie gut so das nach C&C 4 kein weiteres Spiel dieser reihe gemacht wird.....


----------



## timbola (11. Februar 2010)

So toll finde ich den 4.Teil von C&C nicht, dass ich mir die Mühe mache die Beta zu saugen, zumal ich eine UMTS-Volumenbegrenzung habe.
Die Beta soll ja helfen das Spiel zu verbessern, ich denke, dass da keine Beta mehr nötig ist, das ganze Spielprinzip ist schon fürn Ar***


----------



## Agr9550 (11. Februar 2010)

Timmynator schrieb:


> .....


 
was heisst ordentlich streitmacht?! 50commanderpoints sind 5 hammerheads da ein hammerhead 10points in beschlag nimmt oder eben 5 mammothtanks das is lachhaft in mein augen....

wenn ich da an tib. wars matches per hamachi mit 2 kollegen gegen 5brutal armys denk wo weit über 3000eiheiten auf dem spiel standen könnt ich heulen anfangen bei dem gedanken von 5 poblige hammerheads....


ich kann ja mal mein ing. in deine abwurfzone stellen dann weisste warum mich es so anpi***t das es sowenig abwurfzonen gibt,den sobald mein ing in der abwurfzone steht kann KEIN anderer mitspieler die cristalle holen  

healspamer können nix,einfach hammerheads mit berserker upgrade dann fehlen die ganz schnell oder hurricans trotzdem is es übertrieben wie schnell die gebäude heilen 

in ein c&c gehören basen mit ordentlichen einheiten genau aus dem grund spiel ich c&c wenn ich xp points haben will kann ich wow spielen 

die fähigkeiten die ein level 20 general hat kannste ausserdem fast garnich nützen weil die matches zuschnell vorbei sind TOTAL BEKLOPPT weil du mit den popeleiheiten von tier 1-3 echt mega randale schieben kannst
somit nützt dir dein level 20 fast garnix ausser du ziehst das spiel in länge hinaus wobei das meist der tot is weil meist deine mitspieler eingebaut bekommen und die nodes fallen (sinnlos irgendwie das is wie ne katze die ihre eigen schwanz jagen versucht) 


kann mir garnich vorstellen wie man mit dem spielmodus ESL matches besteiten soll wenn man nur 1 crawler hat aber 5 nodes zum einnehmen wie willste die nodes halten ohne def. mit sowenig truppen

dein gegener ruhsen kanst voll vergessen weil er 20 crawler hast da
totales turtle spiel in mein augen



LianLi-GTX280 schrieb:


> Mein erster und letzter Titel von der Comman&Conquer reihe ist Tiberium Wars.
> Nicht falsch verstehen, Tiberium Wars habe ich geliebt aber die danach kommenden Spiele waren ein grauenhafter Rückschritt.


 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAHRE WORTE 

EA GAMES DAMAGE EVERTHING !!!!


----------



## Timmynator (12. Februar 2010)

Zum Glück ist die Meinungsfreiheit im Grundgesetz festgeschrieben. So kann jeder von dem Spiel denken, was er möchte. Mir gefällt es, hier muss man mal über die Zusammensetzung seiner Armee nachdenken, nicht nur massenhaft produzieren und dann den Gegner damit zuschmeissen. Auch wenn mir das in Tib Wars riesigen Spaß gemacht hat. 



Agr9550 schrieb:


> ich kann ja mal mein ing. in deine abwurfzone stellen dann weisste warum mich es so anpi***t das es sowenig abwurfzonen gibt,den sobald mein ing in der abwurfzone steht kann KEIN anderer mitspieler die cristalle holen



Dafür kann man die Ings ja mit 3-5 Treffern zerlegen. Und dann ggf den Kristall mitnehmen, den er gehalten hat.


----------



## Neodrym (15. Februar 2010)

Nein , einfacher grund ... 

Seit Tib Sun wurde das spiel immer schlechter!


----------



## -FA- (15. Februar 2010)

mal ne kleine zwischenfrage: wird mit dem spiel eigentlich nur das Ende der Tiberium-saga perfekt gemacht oder damit die ganze C&C Serie abgeschlossen? weil ich les da immer wieder wiedersprüchliche dinge auf anderen seiten.


----------



## Timmynator (15. Februar 2010)

Es soll die Tiberium-Saga zu Ende führen. Red Alert führt seit nach dem ersten C&C ein paralleles Universum weiter iirc (Einstein reist mit seiner Chronosphäre zurück, tötet Hitler, dadurch haben die Roten freies Spiel in Europa und so entspinnt sich der Konflikt zwischen den Alliierten und Kommunisten). Deshalb ist die ganze RA-Serie mMn auch die abgedrehtere von beiden, besonders in Red Alert 2 waren die Cutscenes zwischen den Missionen zum Schreien. 

Apropos andere C&C-Spiele: Bei EA kann man TibSun, sowie C&C1 / Red Alert 1 für umsonst herunterladen...


----------



## -FA- (15. Februar 2010)

D.h. es würde die Möglichkeit bestehen das irgendwann ein generäle 2 rauskommt. weil das war das beste C&C ever.


----------



## DarkMo (15. Februar 2010)

da kann man dann bestimmt mit orcs gegen klingonen kämpfen! nennt sich dann sicher auch evolution des genres


----------



## -FA- (15. Februar 2010)

hoffentlich würde es dann wieder diese schnucklig süßen overlords geben die alles platt walzen und kaputtballern was im weg steht.

aber genug zum off-topic! 
wie ist C&C4 jetzt eigentlich vom schwierigkeitsgrad her?


----------



## The_Rock (16. Februar 2010)

Timmynator schrieb:


> Es soll die Tiberium-Saga zu Ende führen



Genauer gesagt nur diesen Teil der Tiberium-Geschichte (alles um und über Kane). War ja anfangs als Trilogie geplant (zu Westwood Zeiten). EA hat natürlich nen Teil mehr gemacht. Bringt eben zusätzlich Kohle 

Das Tiberium-Universum wollen die danach aber noch nicht begraben
Sprich: Es wird irgendwann ne ganz neue Geschichte um das "grün-giftige Gold" gesponnen werden.


----------



## random (16. Februar 2010)

Seit ein paar Stunden kann man sich nichtmehr einloggen: "Error 503 trying to commuincate with online servers"
Mal schaun wielangs dauert bis das gefixt wird...


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Februar 2010)

Das Spiel hat aber schon noch nen normalen SP? Kann man eigentlich wieder gegen die KI spielen oder gibt es das nicht mehr


----------



## random (16. Februar 2010)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat aber schon noch nen normalen SP? Kann man eigentlich wieder gegen die KI spielen oder gibt es das nicht mehr



wirds später alles geben - sind auch schon buttons etc vorhanden, aber in der beta geht erstmal nur der mulitplayer ohne KI-gegner.


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Februar 2010)

Na wenn das so ist dann werde ich das Spiel kaufen. Kommt ja glaub schon am 18 März.


----------



## DarkMo (16. Februar 2010)

hmm, bei der bc2 beta sind auch die server wegen wartungsarbeiten down un das is ja au von ea - vllt hängts ja zusammen ^^


----------



## random (16. Februar 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> hmm, bei der bc2 beta sind auch die server wegen wartungsarbeiten down un das is ja au von ea - vllt hängts ja zusammen ^^



klingt logisch. geht jetzt seit ner guten stunde wieder (:


----------



## _hellgate_ (27. Februar 2010)

also ich find das spiel einfach hammermäßig

die graik ist geil, nach 10min hab ich rausgefunden woran es im spiel ankommt und der 5Vs. macht einfach verdammt viel spaß


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (1. März 2010)

Ich würde ich ja gerne spielen, wenn nicht jeder Server abschmieren würde... entweder sie sind aufgrund eines großen Andrangs überlastet oder noch nicht richtig ausgebaut. Kp. Wie läufts bei euch denn?


----------



## _hellgate_ (1. März 2010)

ich hab noch garkeinen ausfall geehabt...

wie heißte da?


----------



## alex0582 (8. März 2010)

wann wird die beta eigentlich geschlossen ?

komme momentan nicht ins spiel


----------



## Timmynator (9. März 2010)

Ist gestern (8.3.2010) um 1200 PST (Deutschland - 9 Stunden afaik) beendet worden.


----------



## mephimephi (15. März 2010)

ich bin ja am überlegen ob ich es mir hole, habe leider die beta verschlafen, aber ich sehe in Videos immer diese "Basen" die sich dann kurz wo aufbauen, dann rollen Panzer ohne Ende raus, heißt das also das man immer die max. Einheiten daraus bekommt?

Wie spielt es sich denn so im Multiplayer, mehr so wie dow2?, weil man dort leider auch keine Gebäude bauen kann 

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## mayo (15. März 2010)

mephimephi schrieb:


> ich bin ja am überlegen ob ich es mir hole, habe leider die beta verschlafen, aber ich sehe in Videos immer diese "Basen" die sich dann kurz wo aufbauen, dann rollen Panzer ohne Ende raus, heißt das also das man immer die max. Einheiten daraus bekommt?
> 
> Wie spielt es sich denn so im Multiplayer, mehr so wie dow2?, weil man dort leider auch keine Gebäude bauen kann
> 
> Danke für die Antworten



Nee, kannst schon Gebäude bauen. Deine Fabrik ist jetzt halt mobil. So ein wenig wie in StarCraft.


----------



## mephimephi (17. März 2010)

mayo schrieb:


> Nee, kannst schon Gebäude bauen. Deine Fabrik ist jetzt halt mobil. So ein wenig wie in StarCraft.



ja irgendwie als Defcrawler kann ich Türme bauen, aber erstmal die Vorbestellung sein gelassen, ich wart lieber auf ne Demo  denn der dawn of war 2 mp war mir auch zu nervig mit den Punkten einnehmen, lieber ne Basis und da macht man das dann aus


----------



## alex0582 (17. März 2010)

ich fand die beta einfach geil morgen früh bekomme ich das spiel bin echt mal gespannt wie die story ist freu


----------



## The_Rock (18. März 2010)

mayo schrieb:


> Nee, kannst schon Gebäude bauen. Deine Fabrik ist jetzt halt mobil. So ein wenig wie in StarCraft.



Ich weiß nicht ob man das so vergleichen kann. Die "Basis" besteht doch eigentlich nur ausm Crawler, und das ist für mich nicht wirklich Basenbau. Dazu noch keine Ressourcen (außer eben "Zeit" und Einheitenlimit).

Als Defensiver darf man dann auch noch einpaar Verteidigungstürme bauen. Das wars dann aber schon.

Ich hab eigentlich jeden C&C Teil gemocht, bis auf AR3. Hätte allerdings nicht gedacht, dass C&C4 dieses noch unterbieten kann.

Blind kaufen sollte man C&C4 jedenfalls nicht (gibt ja immer noch genug Leute, die es dennoch gut finden!).

Man sollte allerdings nicht vergessen, dass das Team mittlerweile gefeuert wurde, und somit kein all zu guter Support geleistet werden kann (der bei EA sowieso nie berauschend war). Natürlich hat EA nun ein "Patchteam" für das Spiel. Aber man erinnere sich mal an das "Kane's Wrath" Desaster: Das damalige C&C3 AddOn wurde von einem anderen (externen?) Studio entwickelt. Den Patchsupport hat dann aber das Originalteam übernommen. Folge: Langes warten auf nicht zufriedenstellende Patches, da "viele Bugs nicht behoben werden können, da ein anderes Team am Werk war" (so wurde das damals erklärt). Oder auf Deutsch: Mehr Patches hätten NOCH mehr Zeit beansprucht, und viel Patchzeit kriegen Spiele bei EA nie (AR3 war ja damals bereits in Entwicklung).

Also wie gesagt: Nicht blind kaufen!


----------



## riedochs (19. März 2010)

Röckle: Nicht kaufen ist da die passende Antwort


----------



## The_Rock (19. März 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Röckle: Nicht kaufen ist da die passende Antwort



Gratuliere! Jetzt hast du meinen ellenlangen Beitrag in nur wenigen Worten zusammengefasst


----------



## weizenleiche (20. März 2010)

Also ich hab das Spiel jetzt geholt ... mehr oder weniger aus langenweile ... Und das geile ist das ich es nichtma zocken kann weil die Seite wo man sich reggen muss leider off ist  O.o

Für so ne ******* hab ich jetzt 40€ bezahlt?! O.o

Danke EA!

Wobei man noch dazu sagen muss das ich ja eigentlich den Kundensupport kontaktieren wollte, aber leider kostet die Hotline 1,25€ pro Minute am Samstag, so wie es im Handbuch steht O.o


----------



## Julianus2008 (21. März 2010)

Ich hab die Beta gezockt (hab kein anderes C&C bis jetzt gespielt) und dachte auch, dass es ein bisschen zu Arcade-mäßig ist und ich es mir nicht für die vollen 50€ kaufen würde, aber dann war ich in den Ferien in Thailand und dort gab es am Releasetag (also dem 18.) das Spiel für 18€ zu kaufen Also habe ich gleich zugegriffen und es gleich gestern nach meiner Rückkehr installiert und ich muss sagen, dass ich dann doch Positiv überrascht wurde, wie viel Spaß das Spiel doch macht.


----------



## mephimephi (22. März 2010)

Julianus2008 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Beta gezockt (hab kein anderes C&C bis jetzt gespielt) und dachte auch, dass es ein bisschen zu Arcade-mäßig ist und ich es mir nicht für die vollen 50€ kaufen würde, aber dann war ich in den Ferien in Thailand und dort gab es am Releasetag (also dem 18.) das Spiel für 18€ zu kaufen Also habe ich gleich zugegriffen und es gleich gestern nach meiner Rückkehr installiert und ich muss sagen, dass ich dann doch Positiv überrascht wurde, wie viel Spaß das Spiel doch macht.



dann spiel mal C&C 3 mit einer Mauermod, da kann man sich gemütlich einbunkern, was mir persönlich mehr Spaß macht als Punkte holen und halten, dass war in dow2 schon langweilig.


----------



## Timmynator (22. März 2010)

mephimephi schrieb:


> da kann man sich gemütlich einbunkern, was mir persönlich mehr Spaß macht als Punkte holen



Da sagst du es. Ich denke, es ist eine Sache persönlicher Vorliebe. Irgendwann wird einmauern auch langweilig (und nutzlos, da zumindest die menschlichen Gegner einen relativ einfach überrennen bevor man sich eingeigelt hat). Gekoppelt mit der Vorliebe der meisten Spieler zu "rushen" (gerade im Multiplayer bzw gegen Brutal AI in C&C3) hat man wohl der generellen Vorliebe zu schnellen Spielen entgegenkommen wollen. 

Komischerweise stört mich der fehlende Basisbau viel weniger als die quietschbunte Comicgrafik. Wir befinden uns hier schließlich im C&C-Universum, das hat düster und apokalyptisch zu sein


----------



## riedochs (23. März 2010)

C&C ist für mich Basenbau, Ressourcenmanagement und vorallem die strunzdummen Sammler. Die müssen sein.


----------



## Timmynator (23. März 2010)

Da gefielen mir die aus C&C 3 am besten, die mit Vorliebe auch über eingeschaltete Firestorm-Gitter fuhren...


----------

